# Blood Shrimp



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi guys,
DO you know how often a blood shrimp sheads? I have had one in my tank for roughly 2 weeks and it has shed i's skin twice, once when I first put it in and once yesterday. Just wondering whats up with it.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Nothing weird about that. Means he is growing and eating, etc.

Mine did that at first but now is at about once a month. 

But I think you accidentally put this on the wrong forum topic. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I did opps :S


----------

